# Saw the shape of this......



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B01KK7PSBS/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

A must have Komandirskie for me. It will take a while...... :tumbleweed: but it'll get here in the end.

Cheers


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

It seems to me that you have done rather well, Roger, as long as the delivery all goes well. I suppose that one could complain that the watch is a bit clumsy-looking in terms of case and with rather "mixed-up" dial styling, but hey-ho, it has a nice retro feel to it overall and for the price on Amazon has to be a good buy.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

RWP said:


> https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B01KK7PSBS/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> A must have Komandirskie for me. It will take a while...... :tumbleweed: but it'll get here in the end.
> 
> Cheers


 Check ebay. I've bought a few from this seller.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Russian-Fashion-Men-s-Watch-VOSTOK-Komandirskie-VC-861033-/112117077693?hash=item1a1ab2d6bd:g:ME0AAOSwRgJXkLDq


----------



## Jonesinamillion (Feb 21, 2016)

very nice, I like!


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

Can't wait to see the squiggly brain cross section design ... you simply must take a close up :yes:

Like the angular case design :thumbsup:


----------



## relaxer7 (Feb 18, 2016)

Nice watches, I quite fancy the gold version of this one


----------



## greasemonk (Oct 4, 2012)

lovely shaped case ..


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

RWP said:


> https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B01KK7PSBS/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> A must have Komandirskie for me. It will take a while...... :tumbleweed: but it'll get here in the end.
> 
> Cheers


 White one ordered.


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

WRENCH said:


> White one ordered.


 Good move :thumbs_up:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

WRENCH said:


> White one ordered.


 Arrived today, took a bit longer than yours Rog. :thumbsup:


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

WRENCH said:


> Arrived today, took a bit longer than yours Rog. :thumbsup:


 I hope the strap fits unlike in the photo!


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

hughlle said:


> I hope the strap fits unlike in the photo!


 Strap is fine. :thumbs_up:


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

WRENCH said:


> Strap is fine. :thumbs_up:


 Good to hear. I wouldn't personally have bought it based on that photo. Strap-lug gaps :taz:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

hughlle said:


> Good to hear. I wouldn't personally have bought it based on that photo. Strap-lug gaps :taz:


 I've bought from the seller many times. He's a good guy. Sometimes it's all about trust.


----------



## cactus (Feb 10, 2011)

A good deal for the price, strap looks awful though.


----------



## Pip (Jul 19, 2016)




----------

